# The iFree 20 by Freemax - HD Slideshow Review



## Alex (20/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (20/8/15)

EVOD on steroids

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

I like this 

A quick google search didn't reveal much but it looks like a 14mm diameter. And do those look like aspire KT-s coils?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

Haha. Lovely review. Seems like a good step in the right direction for beginners. This kind of ties in with the kayfun epiphany thread I just read a few minutes ago. Awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

I like it that you can put your own drip tip on and that it has AFC

But at around 15Watts, a dual coil and only 1.5ml of juice, i imagine you would have to refill this quite often.


----------

